# The Teapot RDA



## Alex (5/10/15)

This is one RDA you don't want to take out in public 








source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...l_now_this_is_interesting_teapot_rda_looks_a/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## wazarmoto (5/10/15)

LOL. This is something I can vape nicely in the living room. Certainly a great conversation starter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (5/10/15)

I want one lol. Looks different


----------



## Marzuq (5/10/15)

This will just make a vaper look like a junkie .
not a fan at all.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Achmat89 (5/10/15)

Looks like a meth lollie or a glass pipe for weed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (5/10/15)

Like it, want it, but it will stay at home.


----------



## hands (5/10/15)

creative, but i am not a fan of the crack pipe look.


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/10/15)

hands said:


> creative, but i am not a fan of the crack pipe look.


First thing I thought was " oh no they made a crack and tik attachment for mods"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SHiBBY (5/10/15)

I would not want to be seen in public using this. No matter how you explain, people will think you're a chrony... Some of these people might be cops.


----------

